# Racing at the gate



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Will the gate be open for racing this weekend?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Saturday, at 10:00 am. Racing begins at 2.


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

do you need to be a Roar member to race? what classes as well?

thxs


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

You don't need ROAR Membership to race at The Gate. Just bring your sense of humor and the desire to have a good time.

Lately, the classes have been 1/12 19-turn and touring stock. 

The crew will run any class provided there's 3 racers (I believe) entered. This would include 1/12 stock, 19T touring, BRPs, etc.


----------

